# car will not start, need help!



## stickpony (Oct 26, 2008)

this is the strangest no-start i have ever experienced...

details on the car, 2006, 43,000 miles, automatic transmission, completely stock, no mods of any kind.

just so people know, preceding this issue, over the last several months, i have had issues with both ignition keys that i have. sometimes the remote on the key wont work unless i am right next to the car, and even then, it is buggy. both keys behave that way still, but i can lock and unlock the car if i am close to it. 

OK, so i have had no start issues prior to this: This morning, i went to start the car to go to work, and NOTHING. the lights on the dash would power on briefly, then go out, the check engine light looked dim and them would power up to full brightness slowly, and a series of 3 beeps would come from the dash, followed by a series of 3 alternating tones. when it was done beeping, the check engine light and the fasten seabelt light would stay on.

I turned off the key, then turned it back on. the "system check" would happen, followed by a warning light for ABS traction control that i have never seen before, and then a low fuel warning( i have an 1/8th tank of fuel), then i tried starting it again. the car would not turn over, no click or anything, but the dash gaugaes started going nuts, flashing on and off like a crack-head, with beeps and alternating tones coming out of it. 

I turned off the ley again, then back on. This time, the same system check happens, then the dash goes out except for the check engine light, and the cd changer starts going nuts in the dash, trying to shuffle through the cds it seems. the check engien light stays on...

the starter is obvioulsy disabled by the ecm....and i suspect the factory security system has something to do with my dilemna, but i have no idea how to go about troubleshooting it. the warranty is up on the car now, now that i have passed 36k miles. anybody have any ideas where to start troubleshooting??

please help!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Replace your battery. Factory one is known for failing.

Also with the dimming, it sounds like you may have dirty connections too. Clean the battery terminals, make sure the line to to starter has a good connection, and also use a volt meter to verify the alternator is charging and that you don't just have a dead cell.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If the battery checks out.. concentrate on the PCM it may be on the fritz.


----------

